# GC 160 throttle return spring?



## kshbaja (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,
My GC 160 (manual choke, fixed throttle) has a governor spring and a throttle return spring. The throttle return spring has come loose and I can't figure out where it is supposed to connect? Does it even matter on a fixed throttle engine?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ask some local mechanic. 


Chevrolet Super Charger


----------

